# Cleaning boat seats



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

I have some seats that I can not seem to clean. What works best without causing damage to the seat. Thanks for your imput.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

It would help to know what material they are made from and exactly what is on them, mold, blood, sap, ink, paint, ect... Please advise. T


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

If its mold use mold away!


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

The seats are vynal, it looks like dirt,I don't think it is dirt, but that is what it looks like,but the stains happned before I had the boat. It is a 4winds bow rider.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

try the MAJIC ERASER by mr clean.


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

Take a look at this, its worked for me.

<TABLE borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width=425 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD width="80%" bgColor=#ffcc99 colSpan=3 height=25>*<P align=center>VINYL CLEANING RECOMMENDATIONS*</TD><TD width="20%" bgColor=#ffcc99 height=25></TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" height=17></TD><TD width="20%" height=17></TD><TD width="20%" height=17></TD><TD width="20%" height=17></TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" bgColor=#ccffcc height=17>*<P align=center>Type of Stain*</TD><TD width="20%" bgColor=#ccffcc height=17>*<P align=center>Steps*</TD><TD width="20%" bgColor=#ccffcc height=17></TD><TD width="20%" bgColor=#ccffcc height=17></TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" bgColor=#ccffcc height=17></TD><TD width="20%" bgColor=#ccffcc height=17><P align=center>1</TD><TD width="20%" bgColor=#ccffcc height=17><P align=center>2</TD><TD width="20%" bgColor=#ccffcc height=17><P align=center>3</TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" height=16><P align=left>General Care</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>A</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>B</TD><TD width="20%" height=16></TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" height=16><P align=left>Dirt Build-up</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>A</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>B</TD><TD width="20%" height=16></TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" height=16><P align=left>Ballpoint ink</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>E</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>B</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>A</TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" height=16><P align=left>Chewing gum</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>D</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>A</TD><TD width="20%" height=16></TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" height=16><P align=left>Coffee, tea, chocolate</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>B</TD><TD width="20%" height=16></TD><TD width="20%" height=16></TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" height=16><P align=left>Household soil</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>A</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>B</TD><TD width="20%" height=16></TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" height=16><P align=left>Ketchup</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>A</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>B</TD><TD width="20%" height=16></TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" height=16><P align=left>Latex paint</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>A</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>B</TD><TD width="20%" height=16></TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" height=16><P align=left>Lipstick</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>A</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>B</TD><TD width="20%" height=16></TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" height=16><P align=left>Mildew or wet leaves*</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>C</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>B</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>A</TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" height=16><P align=left>Motor oil</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>D</TD><TD width="20%" height=16></TD><TD width="20%" height=16></TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" height=16><P align=left>Oil-based paint</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>D</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>B</TD><TD width="20%" height=16></TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" height=16><P align=left>Permanent marker*</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>E</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>B</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>C</TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" height=16><P align=left>Spray paint</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>B</TD><TD width="20%" height=16></TD><TD width="20%" height=16></TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" height=16><P align=left>Suntan lotion*</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>A</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>B</TD><TD width="20%" height=16></TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" height=16><P align=left>Tar / Asphalt</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>D</TD><TD width="20%" height=16><P align=center>B</TD><TD width="20%" height=16></TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" height=17><P align=left>Yellow mustard</TD><TD width="20%" height=17><P align=center>A</TD><TD width="20%" height=17><P align=center>B</TD><TD width="20%" height=17><P align=center>C</TD></TR><TR><TD width="60%" colSpan=2 height=17><P align=center>* Remove stain immediately</TD><TD width="20%" height=17></TD><TD width="20%" height=17></TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" bgColor=#ccffcc height=17>*<P align=center>Legend*</TD><TD width="20%" bgColor=#ccffcc height=17>*<P align=center>Actions*</TD><TD width="20%" bgColor=#ccffcc height=17></TD><TD width="20%" bgColor=#ccffcc height=17></TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" height=32><P align=center>A</TD><TD width="61%" colSpan=3 height=32><P align=left>Medium soft brush, warm soapy water, rinse and dry.</TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" height=32><P align=center>B</TD><TD width="61%" colSpan=3 height=32><P align=left>Vinyl Finish Vinyl Cleaner, rinse and dry.</TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" height=58><P align=center>C</TD><TD width="61%" colSpan=3 height=58><P align=left>1-teaspoon of ammonia, 1/4 cup of hydrogen peroxide, 3/4 cup of water, rinse and dry.</TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" height=32><P align=center>D</TD><TD width="61%" colSpan=3 height=32><P align=left>Wipe or scrape off exess (chill gum with ice and then remove)</TD></TR><TR><TD width="39%" height=32><P align=center>E</TD><TD width="61%" colSpan=3 height=32><P align=left>Hemisphere Ink remover, rinse and dry.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

It's probably mildew. Tilex shower mildew remover will work fime to remove the stains. You can also just use a light solution of bleach and water. Make sure to rinse and dry after. Then coat it with a vinyl cleaner, like starbright, that has a UV inhibitor.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

try simple green cleaned the seats in my boat did a wonderful job


----------



## Bout Time (Mar 17, 2008)

Mr. Clean Majic Eraser works for everything from seats to non-skid!!!

That's what works for me!!!


----------

